# Best media setup for Eheim?



## Sacha (8 Aug 2014)

Today I got hold of an Eheim 2075 (professional 3 600) that I bought second- hand from another forum member. I was after some advice regarding the best media setup for it. 

The previous owner had the media set up exactly the way Eheim recommends: 

Coarse pre- filter sponge

Tray 1: Eheim Substrat Pro (bio media) + Filter Floss 

Tray 2: Eheim Biomech (bio + mechanical)

Tray 3: Eheim Mech Pro (mechanical) 

Tray 4: Eheim Mech Pro (mechanical)

I think he was also using Purigen. 

In my case, I think it will be huge overkill to use this amount of media. The reason being that the tank is only 125 litres, and I am additionally running an internal Juwel 1000 lph filter, with a decent amount of bio and mechanical filtration. 

I want to maximise flow through this filter, but still retain enough bio and mechanical filtration to serve as life support in the event that the internal filter fails. 

How useful is the Mech Pro? It looks strange, I've never used media like this before. 

I will be moving some Sera Siporax over from my old external filter, I am guessing this should go in Tray 1 with the Substrat Pro? 

I've also never used Purigen before, should I? 

Sorry for the mish- mash of questions. I'm very grateful for any advice.


----------



## EnderUK (8 Aug 2014)

You could use lego blocks if you wanted too...

I run, 30ppi prefilter (sponge wrapped around the intake and sown up with a fishing line). This I clean weekly.

I have three sections in my filter and have it setup
TOP
1 20ppi sponge
2 30 ppi sponge.
3. Empty
BOTTOM

The filter floss is a bit useless IMO and not really needed, you'd have to wash it every week or so to stop it blocking up.

I clean the sponges out in tank water every month along with the filter tubes.


----------



## dw1305 (8 Aug 2014)

Hi all,
Some coarse PPI10 or PPI20 sponge as a pre-filter on the intake, and I like the Eheim "coco-pops" and Siporax so I'd keep them, and possibly the Eheim Biomech and leave everything else out. You should just be able to clean the sponge pre-filter and not touch the filter body for 3 - 4 months.

cheers Darrel


----------



## John S (8 Aug 2014)

I run a 2078 but only use the top two trays. I got rid of the mech pro. If you are going to use it stick a net over it or something or every time you do your maintenance it just floats up. The pre filter catches most of the large stuff.


----------



## Sacha (8 Aug 2014)

Thanks all. 

No love for the mech pro I see. Interesting considering it takes up a full 2 trays of the filter. 

I will be using a sponge on the intake, hopefully this will increase the length of service intervals. 

What about the Purigen?


----------



## EnderUK (8 Aug 2014)

oops yeah I got the ppi the wrong way around, You want coarse sponge as the pre-filter and maybe the bottom working the fine sponges on the top.

If you want to use the mechpro you could put a layer in the tray then put a sponge on top. I would use what you have don't worry about buying more.


----------



## Sacha (8 Aug 2014)

John, did you remove any trays? Or just leave the trays empty? I was under the impression that removing the trays disrupts the water flow and causes bypass.


----------



## John S (8 Aug 2014)

I didn't remove them, I just left the trays empty.


----------



## Alastair (8 Aug 2014)

I found the bio mech to be very restrictive. I'd do as darrel suggested or fill the bottom tray with cooarse foam and the other trays with alfa grog which allows lots of flow 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GlassWalker (8 Aug 2014)

On purigen, you can roughly compare it to running activated carbon. I tried a bit before but don't bother now. It was good at removing the bogwood staining from the water if that's what you want. Generally claims to remove organics from water. Can be regenerated using bleach when exhausted. If you don't own it already, be aware it is a very fine particle size and gets everywhere if not careful. Buying the pre-bagged size may be easier to use than getting bigger sizes and finding the right bag separately.


----------



## Sacha (9 Aug 2014)

The second- hand filter I bought came with two bags of Purigen so that's why I was considering trying it out. 
Interesting what you say about the biomech Alastair. I guess if I have a tray full of Siporax and Substrat Pro, there shouldn't be any need for the bio mech. 

If I don't use the mech pro, will there be a noticeable reduction in mechanical filtration? I mean, will more solid waste get through to the bio filtration layers?


----------



## mr. luke (9 Aug 2014)

Most bio filteration will do a good job of mechanical filteration too.
If you run a prefilter on the inlet then no mechanical filteration is needed at all.


----------



## Sacha (9 Aug 2014)

Great thanks. And is there really no need for floss? Since it gets so dirty, surely that means it does a really good job at removing dirt?

If I do use the floss, what's the best way to prevent bypass?


----------



## mr. luke (9 Aug 2014)

I personally use floss in my filter as it does a good job of clarifying the water quickly.
Its not essential as particles will be taken out by the other media eventually but it will take a little longer


----------



## Iain Sutherland (9 Aug 2014)

I love floss, it does reduce flow and needs replacing each week but aid water clarity no end. Also run purigen for that gin clear water look.

Floss can be bought from eBay- 20mm quilting which does a fine job.  5m roll will last a year.

Also +1 for Alfa grog, very little restriction in flow.
I just run 2 trays of thin grog and floss. Could easily fit all the media in one tray. Let your plants do most of the work.


----------



## Sacha (9 Aug 2014)

I was thinking of putting a coarse sponge in the bottom basket, but wouldn't it be exactly the same thing to just add another coarse sponge into the pre- filter basket? So then I have: 

Double pre- filter 

Siporax + coco pops 

Siporax + coco pops 

Floss 


How does that sound?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (9 Aug 2014)

No need for 2 pre filters, idea of the top one is it's easy to get to and maintain.
Otherwise all good.


----------



## Sacha (9 Aug 2014)

So then how about another coarse sponge in the bottom tray? 

I am just thinking that I ought to have some more mechanical filtration in addition to the pre- filter. Don't want the Bio media to be getting gunked up with solid waste.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (9 Aug 2014)

Well you could but I'd suggest if you need more mechanical then you need to keep the tank cleaner


----------



## Sacha (9 Aug 2014)

Righty then. Might not bother with it. Ok last question.... if I choose to try out the Purigen, should it go last? I.E in the top tray? After all the bio media, and before the filter floss?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (9 Aug 2014)

Should go somewhere near the top but wait to use it. During start up any melt, diatoms, bacterial bloom etc will clog the purigen in no time.
Use water changes and floss etc to deal with that then once the tank is settled purigen with polish the water.


----------



## Sacha (9 Aug 2014)

Thanks for the advice. But it's not start- up. The tank has been running for about 4 years. The filter is new, but most of the media is used. I just switched from my old APS 1400. So today I just transferred over all the media and replaced the filter. The fish didn't notice a thing


----------

